# New guy here



## t-tbone (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello Folks,

I'm trying to get my foot in the door having never shot a bow. Been browsing around here for a couple of weeks. I'm going to go to Cabelas today and try to get fitted and then look around for a decent used setup. I'm pretty clueless on bows but I'm a gun nut. I'm looking to learn a lot and shoot a lot. I have a club nearby that I plan on joining. What do I want to watch out for in purchasing a rig to make sure that it will be ok for target and for hunting? Thanks for a great resource.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*welcome*



t-tbone said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I'm trying to get my foot in the door having never shot a bow. Been browsing around here for a couple of weeks. I'm going to go to Cabelas today and try to get fitted and then look around for a decent used setup. I'm pretty clueless on bows but I'm a gun nut. I'm looking to learn a lot and shoot a lot. I have a club nearby that I plan on joining. What do I want to watch out for in purchasing a rig to make sure that it will be ok for target and for hunting? Thanks for a great resource.


as a new archer, you have found a great place for info.


----------



## HoosierMatt (Nov 16, 2005)

I am new just like you and found a great deal on a bow right here in classifieds. I have been reading some books to learn more and have been lurking here too. One book that I am really liking right now is called:

Bowhunters Guide To Accurate Shooting by Lon Lauber

Great book, up to date and has some good tips. I found it at the library. He even gives hunting situations in the book that shows how the tips have paid off. 

Matt


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT. Hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Bow1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Welcome*

You got to get something that fits you well, I would go to a pro shop and have them fit you properly. Then practice and practice. You can get some good deals on here and many people here will help you. 

Just ask and you can ask me any time. 

But as far as Hoosier Matt since your reading a book by Lon Lauber you can not ask me anything :teeth: 
Just kidding I have known that knuckle head for many years from back when we shot the same tournaments in AK back in the arly 90s. Anyhow ask away.

Keith


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

Like the other posts said,go to a pro shop.Those people will get you fixed up.Then hang out here and enjoy.


----------



## HoosierMatt (Nov 16, 2005)

Bow1 said:


> You got to get something that fits you well, I would go to a pro shop and have them fit you properly. Then practice and practice. You can get some good deals on here and many people here will help you.
> 
> Just ask and you can ask me any time.
> 
> ...


Actually I just saw a show where he was hunting in Africa. That would be awesome. I think he shot a Impala. Anyway, was he a nice guy or a jerk? Either way he seems like he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

t-tbone said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I'm trying to get my foot in the door having never shot a bow. Been browsing around here for a couple of weeks. I'm going to go to Cabelas today and try to get fitted and then look around for a decent used setup. I'm pretty clueless on bows but I'm a gun nut. I'm looking to learn a lot and shoot a lot. I have a club nearby that I plan on joining. What do I want to watch out for in purchasing a rig to make sure that it will be ok for target and for hunting? Thanks for a great resource.


Welcome to AT


----------

